

The Little Go Book - yarapavan
http://openmymind.net/The-Little-Go-Book/

======
yarapavan
The book was written by Karl Seguin, author of Scaling Viki, The Little Redis
Book, The Little MongoDB Book, Foundations of Programming

Github source: [https://github.com/karlseguin/the-little-go-
book](https://github.com/karlseguin/the-little-go-book)

